# Brush Hogging Tips



## fcmazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello,
Need some expertise. Just got a Yanmar 1700 (21 HP) with brush hog and front end loader. Curious on some brush hogging tips (do's and don'ts). We have had lot of rain here and I put an ad to shred some acres. Is it OK to shred after rain? Does anyone do this on the side and how what would be the going rate per acre? Appreciate all the messages on this subject.
Thanks


----------

